# Hoyt Trykon



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to buy myself a new bow with the tax stimulous that we are going to get. I was thinking about getting a Trykon because I can get it brand new at my local shop for 500. Does anyone else shoot the trykon or have an opinion on it. I can also get the Vetrix for a good deal as well. I need some opinions. Thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

go with the vetrix. it a great bow and shoot good.


----------



## De Jager (Sep 27, 2007)

My friend who gets a free bow from Hoyt every year to test said to avoid the Trykon. He did not like it at all. This is guy who guides many days a year and shoots a ton. I was talking to him about the Katera and he said by far get the Vectrix. It is smoother so far than the new Katera. It might be a little faster, but cmon, it does not really matter that much. My suggestion is the Vectrix.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have shot my Trykon for 3 years now and love it. It is not the XL it is the shorter one. It does have to be tuned just right for you but when it is it is very smooth and quiet. I have go lots of comments on how quiet it is when I shoot with the club or league. I have shot the Bowtech and the Mathews switchback and it is comparable to both of them. I took my Panguitch Lake LE 350 bull elk with it and I really love it. I would like it to be a little lighter though, I have not yet shot the Vectrix but have heard good things about it.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I shoot a vetrix xl, and i love it.
From what I have heard, the trykon was not a shinning moment for Hoyt. It will be hard to keep tuned. Unless you can/want to be in a archery shop once a month or more to keep it tuned well, get the vetrix.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't get a hoyt. Get a mathews. It's like comparing swarovski to bushnell.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I love my Trykon and I would buy another one!

You will not be disappointed with any of the newer Hoyt bows.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Don't get a hoyt. Get a mathews. It's like comparing swarovski to bushnell.


Not a mathews fan. Sounds like I should get the Vetrix


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

My experience with the Trykon has been more than wonderful.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> My experience with the Trykon has been more than wonderful.


This guy has a tackdriver.... true, some of them seem to go through his hand.... but its still pretty darn accurate, at least it was when I saw him shoot it. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > My experience with the Trykon has been more than wonderful.
> ...


t
RR77 speaks the truth about EPEK's shooting; Can't go wrong with a Hoyt. :mrgreen:

Hope EPEK's hand is doing okay. Carbon fibers stuck in your flesh plain old sucks.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

My hand is doing very well, I am a bit upset that the arrow actually penetrated my hand, I was under the impression that I was superman, only to be proven terribly wrong.


----------

